# Ablaufdiagramm mit/ohne Hibernate



## LadyMilka (14. Okt 2010)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Zu meinem Problem: ich hab eine Web-Anwendung mit Hibernate und Spring-MVC erstellt.

Der Ablauf *mit* Hibernate sieht wie folgt aus:
Formular -> Controller -> Logik -> DAO -> DB -> DAO -> Logik -> Controller -> eine View

Oder liege ich da falsch? Greife ich vielleicht doch "nur" auf die POJO's zu?

Vorrausgesetzt mein Ablauf ist richtig, sieht es *ohne* Hibernate nicht genauso aus?


----------



## daNny (14. Okt 2010)

In meinen Augen sieht dein Ablauf ziemlich korrekt aus.

Ich denke mit deiner Logik meinst du eine Art "Service-Layer"?

Hibernate setzt dann genau an der DAO-Schicht ein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dein Dao etwas wie "HibernateDaoSupport" erweitert. Jedenfalls sieht es bestimmt ziemlich ähnlich aus.
Ob man an der Schicht nun Hibernate verwendet oder etwas wie iBatis oder pures JDBC ist eigentlich irrelevant. Der Ablauf wäre der gleiche: 

Controller nimmt deine Daten entgegen -> Weiterleitung an Service-Layer -> DAO-Aufruf -> Direkte Kommunikation mit der DB (egal ob durch Hibernate oder oder einer anderen Technologie) -> Zurück zum Service-Layer, und dort evtl. andere DAO-Aufrufe oder sonst was -> Controller -> View

Nebenbei muss der DAO auch nicht unbedingt mit einer Datenbank kommunizieren. Es könnte genau so gut in dateibasiertes System wie XML oder gar ein Webservice verwendet werden.


----------



## LadyMilka (16. Okt 2010)

Danke, da bin ich ja beruhigt, das ich das scheinbar doch richtig begriffen habe


----------

